# Snow Goose migration fly bye?



## sodakhunter717 (Jan 30, 2012)

I was wondering how you guys think the migration is going to be in the Dakota's do you think its just gonna be a fly through? Or they will stick around a while? :shake:


----------



## CentralNoDakDuckman (Jan 9, 2012)

I really dont think it will be a "fly bye" per say, but they deffinatly wont stick around as long as they did last year. With the snow line in canada they will move through pretty wuick, but there will be for sure a handfull of really good days of hunting...I hope!


----------



## huntnmike (Jul 23, 2011)

I agree.. with more snow falling north of us.. we should keep them here for a few days.. should be longer. I dont think they will just flyby


----------



## sodakhunter717 (Jan 30, 2012)

yea thanks and i didn't mean like just fly bye without stopping either lol.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Why is this in the classifieds section?There is a snow goose forum for this.


----------



## Beavis (Jan 30, 2012)

also, they wont stick around long with all the idiots from minnesota over here acting like they know how to jump them either


----------



## nbderuyck (Oct 18, 2011)

Beavis said:


> also, they wont stick around long with all the idiots from minnesota over here acting like they know how to jump them either


No all us "idiots" from minnesota will probably be too busy catching all your walleyes. somebody had to come over and do it for you


----------



## hwdeuce (Apr 6, 2010)

Beavis said:


> also, they wont stick around long with all the idiots from minnesota over here acting like they know how to jump them either


I didn't know you had to take a class in school for it


----------



## Beavis (Jan 30, 2012)

nbderuyck said:


> Beavis said:
> 
> 
> > also, they wont stick around long with all the idiots from minnesota over here acting like they know how to jump them either
> ...


not really sure what walleyes and snow geese have in common, but whatever floats your boat. but why come over to SD to catch walleyes when you have 10,000 lakes to fish?


----------



## Brotsky (Mar 4, 2009)

Land of 10,000 lakes and one walleye......


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> also, they wont stick around long with all the idiots from minnesota over here acting like they know how to jump them either


Well when ever I have hunted either dakota's i have seen more residents jump shoot than NR's. But that is just my experience.

Yep....No walleyes in MN...so stay out. :lol:


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hey beavis go f yourself and your ego too 
I've hunted the Dakotas for more years than you been alive most likely.
Every single resident that I've come across has always welcomed my group of hunters and yes we are from mn. They all seem to love the fact that we spend our money in there small towns even if it's just a small amount. I also agree that many residents of the Dakotas jump geese . How can I say this you ask ??? Cause my buddies are residents and the love jumping so are they too idiots like yourself? No they are not cause none of them would never down grade or talk bs like you are here today
It's uke: s like you who wreck it for everyone talking useless shi+ :******: hope a goose shi+s in your face as u miss all season long


----------



## Good1000 (Apr 25, 2004)

Please remember kids do read this reports. It's sad to see adults comparing how big their truck tires are :lame:


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

I think nodakoutdoors is the least of their worries. If they come here to look for grunge on the internet then they have obviously come to the wrong spot. They are too busy playing SOCOM 3 and looking for cheat codes on Modern day warfare.

I do agree Beavis is being just that. read his first 16 posts. not helpful and are just pot stirring attempts. The best thing is to just ignore it and it will go away. if it doesn't then just go to the mods let them deal with it.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Another thread gone by the wayside with the idiotic resident vs nonresident crap.


----------

